# Changement Pieds Macbook Pro [patins anti-dérapants]



## madaniso (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Il y a plusieurs mois j'ai perdu les patins de mon Macbook Pro et je n'avais pas vraiment trouver de solution sur Internet. Je m'étais rendu à l'Apple store deux fois, mais ils n'avaient pas de patins en stock.

Aujourd'hui, je suis tombé sur un article de blog qui propose une autre solution. Il suffit d'appeler l'Assistance Apple et de commander un kit (2 patins) pour se les faire livrer à domicile.

Mon Mac est toujours sous garantie, j'ai donc pu récupérer 2 kits gratuitement par téléphone.

Pour changer vos patins, il suffit de suivre la méthode décrite sur le site d'Apple.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5236?viewlocale=fr_FR

Voilà, c'était l'astuce du jour !


----------



## Arlekin (9 Août 2012)

A merci de l'astuce l'ami ! je vais précieusement garder cette astuce quelque part


----------



## lastnero (10 Août 2012)

Original comme post, j'avais jamais entendu qqnd qui avait perdu ses patins ! ^^


----------



## nifex (10 Août 2012)

Oui merci pour l'astuce.

Je ne savais pas non plus que les patins pouvaient s'enfuire


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (10 Août 2012)

moi j'ai eu les pattes qui se sont décollées...

mais le pire: je passais dans un centre agrée apple en suisse...celui-ci me dit que c'es le fonds complet à changer les pattes seuls n'étant pas disponible selon lui pour la simple somme de 250.-CHF soit plus de 200.- Euro .... De plus selon le réparateur "agrée" cela n'est pas pris en garanti 

mais un jour je passe proche d'un Genius Bar....prise en charge par la garantie et les pattes sont disponibles. Prix pièces & main d'oeuvre : 74.- CHF soit 60.- Euro.

bref celui ou celle qui veut de la qualité digne de l'ordinateur en leur position ferait mieux de faire quelque km pour atteindre le Genius Bar le plus proche.

la qualité du service a un prix 

Oups merci pour le lien


----------



## Hailo (14 Novembre 2013)

Personèlement, j'ai acheté les miens sur leboncoin car j'ai galérer à trouver un vendeur qui livre en France. 

*Note de la modération*: lien enlevé, on sait que c'est sur LBC, ça suffit comme info.

Voilà si ca peut vous éviter de faire la longue recherche fastidieuse que j&#8217;ai faite.

A +


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2013)

Hailo a dit:


> Personèlement, j'ai acheté les miens sur leboncoin car j'ai galérer à trouver un vendeur qui livre en France.
> 
> *Note de la modération*: lien enlevé, on sait que c'est sur LBC, ça suffit comme info.
> 
> ...



Il va falloir que tu arrêtes de faire ta PUB un peu partout STP.


----------



## dapi (3 Janvier 2014)

Super l'astuce!

Mais dans mon cas j'ai 2 pieds qui se sont décollés, et je ne les pas perdu, j'aimerais savoir quelle colle puis-je utiliser, sur le site d'Apple, on sait que c'est de la Loctite, mais ils ne précise pas quel type?


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2014)

dapi a dit:


> Super l'astuce!
> 
> Mais dans mon cas j'ai 2 pieds qui se sont décollés, et je ne les pas perdu, j'aimerais savoir quelle colle puis-je utiliser, sur le site d'Apple, on sait que c'est de la *Loctite*, mais ils ne précise pas quel type?



Si tu mets cette colle _(Super Glue)_, il faut y aller au burin après.  

Moi, je mettrais plutôt du scotch double face très fin.


----------



## dapi (4 Janvier 2014)

Je suis pas sûre pour le double face, j'aimerais plutôt utiliser une colle ni trop puissante ni trop  agressive.


----------



## esimport (7 Janvier 2014)

le changement des patins en caoutchouc se fait très facilement, le kit peut être trouvé ici:

embases en caoutchouc pour macbook pro unibody 

nous montons régulièrement ces embases à l'aide de colle cyanocrylate (communément appelée 'super glue'). le double face ne tient pas


----------



## dapi (7 Janvier 2014)

Je vais donc essayer avec la super glue.


----------



## dapi (20 Janvier 2014)

J'ai collé les patins ce week-end avec la super glue. J'ai du ruser un peu, car à l'origine les patins sont collé par l'extérieur, et le kit de remplacement contient un bouchon à coller par l'intérieur pour le maintient du patin. N'ayant pas perdu les patins, j'ai improvisé des bouchons en découpant des petits rond dans une chambre à air, que j'ai ensuite collé selon la méthode expliqué par Apple, et ça a marché.

Par contre je suis intrigué par la gravure laser mentionnée dans le pas à pas d'Apple, à quoi sert elle?


----------



## JChris64 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

désolé pou le déterrage mais je ne voulais pas créer un autre post (pensant bien faire).
Est on obligé d'ouvrir le Mac pour mettre ces patins? 
quelqu'un l'a t il fait récemment?
ce serait pour un MBP 13 fin 2012 ( pas encore reçu)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> Est on obligé d'ouvrir le Mac pour mettre ces patins?


Pour moi non (je viens de regarder sur mon MBP 2014 - mais je n'ai pas tiré sur les patins !).


----------



## JChris64 (18 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour moi non (je viens de regarder sur mon MBP 2014 - mais je n'ai pas tiré sur les patins !).


comment ça, tu n'as pas 'tiré" sur les patins?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> comment ça, tu n'as pas 'tiré" sur les patins?


Je n'ai pas essayé de les décoller pour vérifier que je pourrais les recoller sauf ouvrir mon Mac.
Mais plus j'y pense, plus je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'ouvrir la machine.


----------



## JChris64 (18 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé de les décoller pour vérifier que je pourrais les recoller sauf ouvrir mon Mac.
> Mais plus j'y pense, plus je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'ouvrir la machine.


ah ok... donc tu n'as pas eu encore á les changer.?
si j'ai bien compris, Apple conseille d'ouvrir le capot afin d'éviter que la colle ne tombe sur les composants?( si l'on rajoute de la glue)
je verrai quand je les recevrais mais je pense , dans un premier temps, essayer la méthode "simple" .


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> donc tu n'as pas eu encore á les changer.?


J'en ai eu un à recoller sur un modèle 2012; je ne sais plus avec certitude comment j'avais fait, mais je n'avais pas ouvert le Mac (parce que ça je m'en souviendrai !)


----------



## JChris64 (18 Mai 2020)

Ça marche


----------



## JChris64 (21 Mai 2020)

Bon, j'attends de recevoir les patins et je m'y colle . 
Mais je vais devoir dévisser le capot car un bout de caoutchouc est encore en place (se trouve au milieu du patin mais je n'arrive pas à l'enlever sans dévisser.
de toute façon, il n'y a rien de compliqué? le tout est de bien placer les vis au bon endroit en les enlevant afin de les remettre dans l'ordre....car elles n'ont pas toutes la même taille .


----------

